# Flatbanded my daisy



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Went to wallmart and found some gold gym green heavy resistance. Tied it up from a tutorial I saw on youtube, I did not have a jig but I feel I did not do that bad of a job, I doubled it up. Did not make it long enough for my draw however, I can shoot it like how I normally shoot tubes but I cant pull it way back behind me, oh well its accurate and am satisfied with it. I just cut it with scissors so its not perfect but Ill get a roller soon and so some up right!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good! I always like the look of flats on the wire frame slingshots for some reason.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

nice first attempt. take a look at the band edges as you stretch it, but wear eye protection. You'd be surprised at the jagged edge a scissor creates


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a sweet set up. i dont have roll cutters either. how i cut mine is i put a layer of brown masking tape on one side only, then draw the lines and i use the orange scissors, for cutting fabric, to cut mine out. just take it calm and youll get cuts like you would with a roller. there is a tutorial on here that someone did using the same technique i use, but the only difference, if i remember correctly, is that he used blue painters tape. oh, and to remove the tape, just stretch the band apart at the ends, it will just come off.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> thats a sweet set up. i dont have roll cutters either. how i cut mine is i put a layer of brown masking tape on one side only, then draw the lines and i use the orange scissors, for cutting fabric, to cut mine out. just take it calm and youll get cuts like you would with a roller. there is a tutorial on here that someone did using the same technique i use, but the only difference, if i remember correctly, is that he used blue painters tape. oh, and to remove the tape, just stretch the band apart at the ends, it will just come off.


Turns out my wife has a self healing board and a roll cutter I just did not ask haha. I plan to cut some more soon since this first job is quite messy, is there a preferred width I should follow, or taper or what haha


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Do some reading in the tube & the band section.you will get some ideas

I think I have how attach flatbands in a tuturiol using 1/4 " tubing..for a clean

Look..Best to you my friend ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Do some reading in the tube & the band section.you will get some ideas
> 
> I think I have how attach flatbands in a tuturiol using 1/4 " tubing..for a clean
> 
> Look..Best to you my friend ~AKAOldmiser


I'll have to check it out, but as far as clean looking Im fine with all go no show haha.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Do some reading in the tube & the band section.you will get some ideas
> ...


You may want to have a look at wingshooters video's...he shows how too use tubing on a wire frame to hold the flat bands...OM


----------

